# Need some help - Pinarello Asolo



## billium v2.0 (Oct 22, 2012)

Appreciate it if someone here can help me determine whether this Asolo is original or not.

Bought it several years ago from original European owner. Cut steerer (it was uncut), installed new Record headset hung it on my office wall with the intent to re-spray and build up in the future. Still she hangs.

Regardless of the original owner's insistence to the contrary, assumed it had had a re-spray because of overall paint condition and the weird "flying P" logos airbrushed on both sides of the top/down tubes. Head badge is the old Olympic rings logo. The airbrushed bits are some convoluted reference to Pinarello's current "flying P" logo. Looks entirely out of place to my eye, assumed it was previous owner's attempt to personalize the frame. 

Unsolicited buyer is interested in it as is. He's certain that the paint, odd airbrushing and all, decals are original. He's directed me to two websites (both in Europe) showing two Pinna's (same vintage, Sestriere models) with the identical airbrushed "flying P's" (fade and all) in the same locations as mine. So looking at the frame a little closer, it could be from the factory as the decals and airbrushing is under the clearcoat. 

The proliferation of reproductions decals, including accurate tubing manufacturer's decals, combined with the goofy (IMO) airbrushing has always led me to believe the original owner personalized it to his taste. Having seen photos of two other frames (still in Europoe) sporting same airbrushing has me giving it a second thought. 

If anyone can shed some light on this I'd appreciate it. The buyer is willing to pay more than a fair price. If it's a re-spray I'll let it go. If not, I can't sell it to someone who plans on recommissioning it as a fixie.

Thanks


----------



## billium v2.0 (Oct 22, 2012)

Never mind - question answered on another forum.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Headbadge looks like a repro, there should be more colours on it.

Frame looks great.


----------

